# 100+ acres for survival partners



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Hello, I proposed this subject before I recently bought this land & it turned into a poo-throwing contest, so I hate to open myself up again, but I will need some sort of partners on this farm-retreat project ?
This is not presently any kind of a farm. Most 'farms', especially in areas w/large amounts of snow, are right by a road for plowing convenience. 
That is not very defensible, and I am of the opinion that this 100+ acres is very, very defensible (if it came to that of course).
There is 2000 ft. of frontage on a little 2-lane blacktop yes, but it is all a fairly steep heavily wooded bank (w/nice drive going up diagonally), so that nothing can be seen from the road. A sturdy gate would be installed at bottom of driveway. To assault the project by coming up this bank under fire would be nearly impossible.
State DOT levelled 40,000 yards of gravel fill @ top of drive - because they needed a place to put that, not because the land needed filling.
This created a pretty big place to go ahead & get started w/improvements, and it is sitting on a massive bank of natural gravel under harvestable loam too - gravel is valuable for such things as improving the 'skidder' trail up the hill to the more level, farmable 50 to 70 acres up at the top of the slope, or for building the earth-sheltered (or semi-underground) homes & buildings for participants.
If we decided it was a good thing, then power can be brought straight up over the bank to this existing 'laydown' area for an affordable amount. 
I see this as a good place to construct a garage/workshop/barn that could possibly be a temporary residence for 1st myself, then others who come here (w/addition of one of the super-cheap travel trailers people are selling now) . I was a carpenter/builder most of my life too, so will be able to design & construct these things (also septics, wells, roads, etc. w/the very functional excavator I have).
Grid power beyond this area is probably not going to happen & that is fine w/me, but if we had it at a large workshop perhaps we could get a little Amish & fabricate some furniture or other craftiness to sell aided by grid power.
Up above where the actual homes, gardens & fields/pastures would be would be served by whatever sort of alternate power trips your trigger.
I have cut & saved ice for refrigeration before & have a slick idea for that - that is normally one of the bigger power consumers.
The land is surrounded by other big parcels of forest land - mine has had the softwood cut off it mostly, but is growing up in young hardwood, so there is firewood for life, enough to sell a little later as it gets more mature & fuels get really costly - also will provide maple syrup. When the canopy of mature trees is cut, then the smaller trees grow like crazy from more exposure to the sun.
Well, I'll try to speed this up a little. I know I am a rambler.
The land has a lot of rocks on the surface, a LOT, and some are pretty big, but that is what the excavator is good for. Either roll then into spoke-like fences from central home/farmyard area, or dig a hole next to one which is too big and roll it in. Also build the south-facing very thick solar walls of houses .
One of the 1st things in the process will be to get lots of cheap goats & pigs to help begin to clear the brush & saplings which take over land after a major cutting has happened (about 5 yrs ago), also plant many apple trees on the sloping part not suitable for growing fields . Want to make a LOT of cider for the winters - have a press & some large containers. For the 1st years there are tons of apple trees all around this part of the country to scavenge apples from.
That reminds me of the dense raspberry & blackberries on the land. Turkeys, partridge, deer, moose - maybe a bear now & then ? I am not aware that we have the feral pigs much up here yet though ? 
Rich 'river-bottom' fields of hay right across the little highway from the land, and a river (that my ancestors settled on) w/nice fat brown trout . (An anomaly that I could explain another time - the B. trout that is).
Speaking of trout, I have a trout stream on the land where I presently live (about 1/2 hr. from new land) to harvest lots of little fish for a fish pond/aquaponic operation . It's name is Hatchery Brook - think it's good water ?
I do not know how to set up the governance of this project - closest I've come so far is to put it under an LLC, or perhaps a cooperative ?
It came time to jump & buy the land or risk losing it, so I had to take out an equity loan on my house for part of the purchase money. I was w/out debt before, but do have a plan to pay off loan w/in 3 yrs. (asap !).
I would be open to someone who wanted to buy a large share in this project, so I could pay off the loan ?
Also an old dumptruck will be necessary as well as prolly a farm tractor w/a loader to load the gravel & haul it to make the road up to usable land - my excavator ('ex') can spread the gravel. Farm tractor usefull later of course, and dumptruck could be sold ?
So you may be saying "well this land has a lot of faults ?", but these are the things which made it unlikely that somebody would want the land for typical use of subdividing lots and made it so I could afford to snap up a piece big enough to support enough people to defend it & themselves & what they work for ?
Yes, water should not be a problem, there is a stream on one edge of land, but 95% sure that I can dig a well near the top & gravity feed it to houses/barns below . Look at a map of ME - water everywhere - plenty of rain. Gardens almost don't need irrigation.
Oh, and heavenly summer days are looong (sort of like Alaska ?) so growing food is not a problem in shorter season.
I'm going to wrap this up for now, and I know it is already long, so please don't just skim it & begin to fire back your negative assumptions ??
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

may i make a suggestion? break it up into sections

location size etc 100 ac 50 farm land

your vision_im getting maple cider farm to live on for you and maybe a campground?

what you want from people you looking for retires help run a farm hunters etc

what they have to pay money labor etc and how are you going to guarantee they get something out of it and what it is. it could be a simple half of the proceeds of apple cider for the years you work it with me etc. 
from experience of trying to work on eco projects before you need to have it nailed down more for what you want to lead your group to do. make a map of your property draw out were the buildings are going to be, were my travel trailer/hut will go. 
go watch shark tank for the pitching. for how to set up a goverment read How Dancing Rabbit Operates | Dancing Rabbit Ecovillage if you really want to make this a goal. know what you want.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

redwall said:


> may i make a suggestion? break it up into sections
> 
> location size etc 100 ac 50 farm land
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts - I didn't understand this part though "*go watch shark tank for the pitching"* ?


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Best of luck on this Rick!

Some deals are too good to pass on, and you just have to jump quickly, hoping that everything else falls into place.

I do hope you find the partners you need.


Tim


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

Shark Tank is a tv show (no idea what channel...NCB maybe?) where people who invent something go to 'pitch' their idea to a panel of investors. If they do a good job pitching, one of the investors (sometimes more than one investor is interested and a bidding war erupts) makes an offer to the inventor. Usually for a percentage of the company/profits; some of the inventors have a company all ready in existence and are producing the product but need cash to expand.

I've watched it a couple of times and it's a fun watch, I have no idea if any of the companies succeed or the folks strike it rich with their product. The investors will offer advice even if they don't offer money.


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

shark tank is the best of "why will my idea work" and "why you should invest your time money or contacts." I live in ga why should i move up there and help out? and the next question is do you want me and how are you going to sort out the people?


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

@Frosty ~ you seem to have some very good ideas about what you want to do with your land, and seem willing to get involved and make things happen, and that's a good thing. Unfortunately, I think you might have put the cart before the horse. I understand that when something good comes along sometimes you just have to grab hold and hope for the best, but what would have been a better approach would have been to've set things up as you'd mentioned in an LLP before anything was ever purchased, and to've spelled out ahead of time what each person's responsibilities and requirements would be. Still, what's done is done, so you'll need to get on that ASAP: Are you looking to sell parcels of land to others? (which, of course, at that point would become theirs to do with as they pleased?), or could you re-structure things as an LLP at this point? Could tenants do what you're requiring? 

I think what you're going to need is a pitch. You've painted some of the broad strokes, but you'll have to (in private) show potential investors how much loot you've got in the project, how much debt (whether tied to the project or not), and what your master plan will be. Still, you've put alot of information out there already... you've shown the "sizzle", now you'll have to show the "steak". Good luck on your endeavor!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Warwalk said:


> @Frosty ~ you seem to have some very good ideas about what you want to do with your land, and seem willing to get involved and make things happen, and that's a good thing. Unfortunately, I think you might have put the cart before the horse. I understand that when something good comes along sometimes you just have to grab hold and hope for the best, but what would have been a better approach would have been to've set things up as you'd mentioned in an LLP before anything was ever purchased, and to've spelled out ahead of time what each person's responsibilities and requirements would be. Still, what's done is done, so you'll need to get on that ASAP: Are you looking to sell parcels of land to others? (which, of course, at that point would become theirs to do with as they pleased?), or could you re-structure things as an LLP at this point? Could tenants do what you're requiring?
> 
> I think what you're going to need is a pitch. You've painted some of the broad strokes, but you'll have to (in private) show potential investors how much loot you've got in the project, how much debt (whether tied to the project or not), and what your master plan will be. Still, you've put alot of information out there already... you've shown the "sizzle", now you'll have to show the "steak". Good luck on your endeavor!


Thank you for your kind consideration (unlike so many in other forums), but as I said in OP, I don't know how this will be set up, so couldn't do it ahead of time.
Leaning towards LLC, but fishing for people who are actually ready to do something, set up a safer life, and am open to their ideas .
There is a master plan, but it is not graven in stone.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

As maybe it should be. The people who want to get involved should get together and discuss the best way to do it.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

oregon woodsmok said:


> As maybe it should be. The people who want to get involved should get together and discuss the best way to do it.


Sure, if there were some people who's thinking was somewhere near compatible to mine, then we could put some things under agreement in a contractual fashion. Too bad you are so far away .


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish you the best in your endeavors! To best attract others, I'd recommend posting pictures, presenting a clear vision of your objectives, as well as outline what you are seeking for in your survival partners.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

rickfrosty said:


> Sure, if there were some people who's thinking was somewhere near compatible to mine, then we could put some things under agreement in a contractual fashion. Too bad you are so far away .


Well, you certainly would not want to try it with people whose thinking was completely incompatible with what your vision is. There has to be some compromise and adjustment anytime you get people together, especially for such a critical project, but it would be impossible to do with people whose goals were diametrically opposed.

Yeah, across the country and I've already got my own homestead. Otherwise, I would take a look. It never hurts to look and have a discussion.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> I wish you the best in your endeavors! To best attract others, I'd recommend posting pictures, presenting a clear vision of your objectives, as well as outline what you are seeking for in your survival partners.


Thank you. Haven't gotten around to figuring out how to post pics here, but I would like to get some up, now that the leaves are off. Wicked nice panaramic views across river valley & mtn.s .
Original Post was pretty long w/out adding more detail ?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Some time ago, a person offered us the opportunity to join him on his land. He wasn't specific about what he was looking for or what he was offering, then got really ticked off at us and withdrew his offer when we didn't just jump in and start doing things. 

People need to have a clear vision of where you are, where you're heading, and how they may fit into your picture.

I, too, wish you all the best in your venture.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Pony said:


> Some time ago, a person offered us the opportunity to join him on his land. He wasn't specific about what he was looking for or what he was offering, then got really ticked off at us and withdrew his offer when we didn't just jump in and start doing things.
> 
> People need to have a clear vision of where you are, where you're heading, and how they may fit into your picture.
> 
> I, too, wish you all the best in your venture.


I think the person you are referring to is the same one who posted this.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

Pony said:


> Some time ago, a person offered us the opportunity to join him on his land. He wasn't specific about what he was looking for or what he was offering, then got really ticked off at us and withdrew his offer when we didn't just jump in and start doing things.
> 
> People need to have a clear vision of where you are, where you're heading, and how they may fit into your picture.
> 
> I, too, wish you all the best in your venture.


1. Didn't withdraw the offer, just hadn't bought the land back then.
2. I do have some ideas for direction, but am also fishing for y'all's ideas.
My posts are pretty long w/out going into 20 yrs. worth of specifics, no ?
3. Only got ticked off at people who made insulting assumptions, or who obviously only skimmed the OP (if that).
This would be a much nicer site if people could bear in mind the old wisdon of 'giving the benefit of the doubt' !


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Benefit of the doubt? Never!!! 

Well, it was a nice thought, though.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

Rick, this place sounds heavenly. I love the ideas of planting apple trees, harvesting maple syrup, the trout pond, and how great that you have all those berries! Also like the furniture idea. I know some people in Montana that build log homes and also log furniture. I slept in a bunk bed that they made. Their furniture is beautiful, but HEAVY. I believe their stuff will probably last FOREVER! I like the idea of making those bent wood rockers like the amish make.

Are you more interesting in having partners come in with money, or are you more interested in people that would come in and work hard at all the various projects, or a combination of both? What kind of people are you hoping to surround yourself with?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

You just sign up for a free site like photo bucket, upload pics, then copy the HTML code. You then click on the little pic upper right side of option box above.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Now all you have to do to add photos is to link to them from your own computer. Look below your post, and see manage attachments.
That allows you to browse your computer and attach up to 10 photos per post, one at a time.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

summerdaze said:


> Rick, this place sounds heavenly. I love the ideas of planting apple trees, harvesting maple syrup, the trout pond, and how great that you have all those berries! Also like the furniture idea. I know some people in Montana that build log homes and also log furniture. I slept in a bunk bed that they made. Their furniture is beautiful, but HEAVY. I believe their stuff will probably last FOREVER! I like the idea of making those bent wood rockers like the amish make.
> 
> Are you more interesting in having partners come in with money, or are you more interested in people that would come in and work hard at all the various projects, or a combination of both? What kind of people are you hoping to surround yourself with?


I have made furniture before from used (old) boards, just lightly planed & or sanded, then stained (w/polyurethane), and omg - I couldn't believe how nice that old patina looked ! (If I do say so myself).
As to your question about partners : I am open to both people who could buy a share of an LLC (for example), and people who can't buy in, but who want to live there & work both for themselves & the project (pretty much one & the same), but admit I am leery of folks off the internet who have NO preps at all, nothing financial to live on . I can't end up w/squatters there who are doing nothing beneficial.
I'd like to surround myself w/sort of laid back, easy to get along with folks who like to do physical work (like me ?) . No one too fanatic - you know, about my level of fanatic, LOL ?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> You just sign up for a free site like photo bucket, upload pics, then copy the HTML code. You then click on the little pic upper right side of option box above.


Ha, ha, easy for you to say !! I'm self-taught after 50 in computer & proud of all the things I can do, but when people try to help who have been raised up w/computers, they invariably begin to shoot words & terms that have no meaning to me over my head. But thank you anyway.
I have a photobucket accnt. I believe, but doubt I could even get in it after never using it. 
I don't have any pix of the land anyway - don't get down there all that often & it needs to be a good day when I've remembered to bring my camera.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Now all you have to do to add photos is to link to them from your own computer. Look below your post, and see manage attachments.
> That allows you to browse your computer and attach up to 10 photos per post, one at a time.


Hmmm ? That sounds do-able, let's see if a picture attaches - testing, testing - - -

Dang it Angie - it seems to have worked . I take back everything I said about you (to myself).


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I don't know why we're getting that, and not the photo.
I may have the tech guys check it as I don't see it hung in the background that I can see.

I wonder if the fact that seems to be an adobe file is why we're not seeing it. I could right click and see a person with about shoulder length hair.

Try a photo, not an adobe.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> I don't know why we're getting that, and not the photo.
> I may have the tech guys check it as I don't see it hung in the background that I can see.
> 
> I wonder if the fact that seems to be an adobe file is why we're not seeing it. I could right click and see a person with about shoulder length hair.
> ...


Well, that was the 1st thing I saw to attch, but let's see - - 
This is from another piece of land I own which used to be where I planned to create a retreat. Built 5 houses there over time & still own one super-insulated one there. Unfortunately taxes are higher over there because of this view - the only mtn. 'range' in Maine.
Pic seems to be working, thank you.
By the way, as much as I'd hate to, I'd sell this 20+/- acres to fund my 100 acre project.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Sorry Rick, but as you have found out, attaching is much easier. Since I post multiple sites, I regularly right click and copy HTML source codes (my own pics or with permission, due to copyright laws...).

Beautiful scenic shot there!


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Gibing folks "the benefit of doubt" has absolutely NO place in a business, investment, or real estate trasaction, Rick. I doubt very seriously you, as a developer", give your potential buyers any benefit of doubt - you check their credit reports at the very least and employment history in order to protect YOUR time and investments, and you furnish them with clearly defined written legal documents as additional protection for both parties to the transaction. We as potential participants in your envisioned project want the same protections/disclosures up front prior to any committment.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

goatlady said:


> Gibing folks "the benefit of doubt" has absolutely NO place in a business, investment, or real estate trasaction, Rick. I doubt very seriously you, as a developer", give your potential buyers any benefit of doubt - you check their credit reports at the very least and employment history in order to protect YOUR time and investments, and you furnish them with clearly defined written legal documents as additional protection for both parties to the transaction. We as potential participants in your envisioned project want the same protections/disclosures up front prior to any committment.


Sure, but project hasn't progressed that far.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> Sorry Rick, but as you have found out, attaching is much easier. Since I post multiple sites, I regularly right click and copy HTML source codes (my own pics or with permission, due to copyright laws...).
> 
> Beautiful scenic shot there!


By the way, as much as I'd hate to, I'd sell this 20+/- acres to fund my 100 acre project.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Nice land Rick.


----------



## dirtundernails (Nov 20, 2006)

How about this for inspiration?
Rivendell Village


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Looks like Eusis Ridge territory the one RF posted a pic of. ?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Rick, have you some nice pics to post?


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> Rick, have you some nice pics to post?


Well, thanks for asking, but haven't taken any pix of new land yet.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

dirtundernails said:


> How about this for inspiration?
> Rivendell Village


Where is this? Clicking around, trying to figure out the language... Easier to ask Leni.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Never mind. Figured out it's in France. LOL!


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Looks like Eusis Ridge territory the one RF posted a pic of. ?


You nailed it - gotta sell my back-up retreat/farm land where that pic was taken on Eustis Ridge - grew up in Eustis .


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

rickfrosty said:


> You nailed it - gotta sell my back-up retreat/farm land where that pic was taken on Eustis Ridge - grew up in Eustis .


Went to a party up there at the Judsons back in the 80s , 
nice remote country. Best views around.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Went to a party up there at the Judsons back in the 80s ,
> nice remote country. Best views around.


Ha, ha, think I went to the same party (seriously) ?! A friend helped build Jud Strunk's octagonal (?) log house there, and Jeff Strunk used to jog down through my land where that pic was taken.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

rickfrosty said:


> Ha, ha, think I went to the same party (seriously) ?! A friend helped build Jud Strunk's octagonal (?) log house there, and Jeff Strunk used to jog down through my land where that pic was taken.


Strunks place yes, thats where the party was , the octagon house, very cool.
Judsons is the bar down in the valley, another party place :angel:

I was a Stony Brooker for a couple years. The good ol days .....


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Strunks place yes, thats where the party was , the octagon house, very cool.
> Judsons is the bar down in the valley, another party place :angel:
> 
> *I was a Stony Brooker for a couple years*. The good ol days .....


Just don't tell me you knew Steve Cross, who lived out Stoney brook Rd. in the old decrepid log shack !? I used to guide w/him.(And one of my present cars I bought from his 'ex' Joy.)
And for a long time when I lived over Eustis way I used to hang at Judson's as much as possible for the pool (& the babes) - the worker's bar for Sugarloaf Mtn. .
Good ol days indeed !!


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yup, knew Steve Cross, visited him up the brook some, still have a large homemade beeswax candle he gave me 25 yrs ago ? somewhere. 
Was Judsons what is now trails end ? I was thinking of Judsons motel down in the valley, the gondi /club car bar.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

woodsy said:


> Yup, knew Steve Cross, visited him up the brook some, still have a large homemade beeswax candle he gave me 25 yrs ago ? somewhere.
> Was Judsons what is now trails end ? I was thinking of Judsons motel down in the valley, the gondi /club car bar.


I'll be danned, I think Steve Cross is still around there, and I did mean judson's in the valley. Haven't been there for a long time now, but it was a pretty cool place to hang out - not so far from me up on the 'Ridge' .
Trail's End was started by my cousin Tiger - "Get useless in Eustis" .
Long before that the building was my great grandmother's store.
Sure would like to have one of those old gondi cars - make a good privy or something. I've rode in them back in the day.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

woodsy said:


> Strunks place yes, thats where the party was , the octagon house, very cool.
> Judsons is the bar down in the valley, another party place :angel:
> 
> I was a Stony Brooker for a couple years. The good ol days .....


Wonder if the guy, Strunk, is related to my ex DH... His name is Richard Strunk and currently lives in the Denver area, along with other Strunk family members.


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> Wonder if the guy, Strunk, is related to my ex DH... His name is Richard Strunk and currently lives in the Denver area, along with other Strunk family members.


Jud Strunk was popular singer song writer and comedian in the area and beyond back in the day. Unfortunately he was killed tragically in a plane crash not far from his home turf of Eustis Maine.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=Judd+Strunk&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8[/ame]


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I gotta say I'm fairly peed off at the tax rate now...Coplin(Stratton) is taxing first acre or two at $30k....Our camp taxes are almost as much as our home taxes here in China. Its a decent camp compared to most but not posh by any standard.

The land down near my parents in Lexington is much more hospitable and lower taxes to be sure because it is unorganized.

Bring your own paycheck too....not much in the way of work up there....beautiful country. 

Rick when you are ready for goats let me know...I need to cut back on milkers.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

lorichristie said:


> Wonder if the guy, Strunk, is related to my ex DH... His name is Richard Strunk and currently lives in the Denver area, along with other Strunk family members.


Jud Strunk was a minor musical talent from ME, (getting started by playing around Sugarloaf USA ski area) who recorded maybe one song (Daisy a Day), and got big enough to play at least Reno, Nevada casinos w/the likes of Glen campbell, or Burt Bacharach (?).
He built an octagonal log house near some property of mine in NW Me on very viewticious land once belonging to my great grandmother then crashed his small plane .
Ooops, didn't read 1st that Woodsy had answered.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

mpillow said:


> I gotta say I'm fairly peed off at the tax rate now...Coplin(Stratton) is taxing first acre or two at $30k....Our camp taxes are almost as much as our home taxes here in China. Its a decent camp compared to most but not posh by any standard.
> 
> The land down near my parents in Lexington is much more hospitable and lower taxes to be sure because it is unorganized.
> 
> ...


The 100 acres in OP is in a lower tax semi-organised township of very few people. Also closer to work opportunities while remaining eminently defensible.
*"Rick when you are ready for goats let me know...I need to cut back on milkers*."
Almost went to 'Unk Henrys' store for cheap fall goats & pigs to begin clearing thickets on the big land, but in reality I am not ready for that or them yet, and dread getting stretched too thin attempting this by myself.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Rick, did you notice HT has a "Manage Attachments" box seen below this post box? You can click on that and upload pic files from your computer, much easier!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Sonshine said:


> I think the person you are referring to is the same one who posted this.


No, it was a face-to-face offer from someone else.

(and I'm wondering why I'm only now getting this message notification in my email... )


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

rickfrosty said:


> 1. Didn't withdraw the offer, just hadn't bought the land back then.
> 2. I do have some ideas for direction, but am also fishing for y'all's ideas.
> My posts are pretty long w/out going into 20 yrs. worth of specifics, no ?
> 3. Only got ticked off at people who made insulting assumptions, or who obviously only skimmed the OP (if that).
> This would be a much nicer site if people could bear in mind the old wisdon of 'giving the benefit of the doubt' !


IT WASN'T YOU.

Sheesh. You'd think I'd remember if it was. I have never met you, and I was talking about someone else entirely.


----------

